# Couple of finished mills



## TimR (Sep 23, 2017)

The first one with the Celtic knot I'm calling Power of Three. I didn't realize the number 3 held so much significance in Celtic lore, but I went ahead and decided to design the piece around the number 3. The height is 9" tall, (3 to the power of 2) and the angle used to create the knot was 27 degrees(3 to the power of 3). The diameter is not quite 3"...I tried but didn't look good that big. Ash (as @Wildthings pointed out...also 3 letters!).
Finish is poly and liming wax.



Next up, Aunt Lucy. I never had an aunt Lucy, but maybe one of you have. Lucy stands 8" tall, Blm burl from @Mike1950 .

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh that maple one is sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice work! Aunt Lucy looks like she’d be comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 23, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! Aunt Lucy looks like she’d be comfortable in the hand.


My aunt Lucy we be excited when I tell her you want to handle her. She's 80!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! Aunt Lucy looks like she’d be comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 23, 2017)

And "ash" has 3 letters in it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm liking these, never thought about naming my mills. I just call them the mesquite one, the cherry one, and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 24, 2017)

Tim, Aunt Lucy looks pretty good. Nice shape to her head with a double necklace highlighting her shoulders that really sets off her waist with nice belt showing off her hips and a perfect length mini skirt. And to top it off, her ancestry is top notch. The only thing that would make her ideal would be to see a pair of legs, but then, fantasizing???? 

That aside, both mills look great........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 24, 2017)

Ingenious to name your mills. Can see that as an application to name other woodworking creations... Super gorgeous mills! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

Both are super nice. Love to see a tutorial on how you used the liming wax on the ash piece. Very nice subtle contrast.


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Both are super nice. Love to see a tutorial on how you used the liming wax on the ash piece. Very nice subtle contrast.


thanks David. Pretty easy doing the liming wax. I'll probably say this wrong, but "ring porous" woods are ideal, like ash, oak. Just give a couple light coats of lacquer or poly, enough to close smaller grain, sand with 600. Apply the liming wax cross grain to force it in, wipe off excess. Give a few minutes, polish out remaining. The stuff can be stubborn, and if needed, buff out excess with white diamond buffing wheel. It's my final finish here.

Want the liming wax to really pop...dye the piece first. Here's my @woodtickgreg tool in a handle I made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 25, 2017)

Tim, you said to use either lacquer or poly to close the grain before adding the wax. Russ Fairchild has a video using shoe polish, perhaps you've seen it? He uses lacquer as well. I was wondering if sanding sealer or water based poly would work as well? The smell of lacquer gives me a headache. Poly isn't as bad so maybe I'll try that.


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2017)

Water based poly is fine, probably sanding sealer too. Either way, experiment first on scrap.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dag nabbit. How did I miss this....

Great job on em Tim!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2017)

@TimR 
I do not turn YET .
After seeing these it makes me want to learn this craft. Thanks for the inspiration.
Now off to purchase a lottery ticket so I can get into turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 21, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @TimR
> I do not turn YET .
> After seeing these it makes me want to learn this craft. Thanks for the inspiration.
> Now off to purchase alotery ticket so I can get into turning.


Thanks David. It's addictive for it's quick transformation of a block of wood into a finished product in little time. Just be forewarned, the lathe is the cheap part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2017)

The lathe is the cheap part is what I keep hearing and I haven't gotten that yet. Ok maybe get two tickets.


----------

